# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  МЫ ВАЩЕ КРУТЫЕ реальная встреча молодоженов

## Львовна

*МЫ ВАЩЕ КРУТЫЕ* - реальная встреча молодоженов от дуэта Д.Евочки


[img]http://*********ru/8650404.jpg[/img]

_...Театр начинается с вешалки, а свадьба, конечно, со встречи молодоженов. 
Решено- встречаем их рас-кол-бас-но: песне-игро-танцем! И делаем это  так, чтобы чтобы молодожены сами сказали: "Ого, ДА МЫ КРУТЫЕ!!!_


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Julkamaus (20.08.2018), дюймовка (20.02.2016), Масяня (15.02.2016), Окрыленная (13.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (13.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ОНА ВАЩЕ КРУТАЯ :Yahoo: 
[img]http://*********ru/8692344.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (07.09.2016), ludmila_zub (05.09.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.02.2016), Татьянка (20.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blink:  откуда эНтот шедевр?

----------

Львовна (20.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> откуда эНтот шедевр?


Это первая проба ( свадьба рокеров) :Blush2:

----------


## Татьянка

:Ok:  :Blush2:  а я первую часть пустила как застолку,  перед тостом. Поменяла два слова в первой строчке.   :Girl Blum2: 

[img]http://*********ru/8680059.jpg[/img]

ну и как встреча( тоже первые пробы до окончательного варианта   :Grin: )

отхлопывалка
[img]http://*********ru/8667771.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (07.09.2016), ludmila_zub (05.09.2016), дюймовка (20.02.2016), Львовна (20.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

А я поменяла три слова-  и в выездную церемонию вплела ( серебряная свадьба) :Girl Blum2: 


[img]http://*********ru/8660603.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (07.09.2016), ludmila_zub (05.09.2016), Татьянка (20.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> А я поменяла три слова- и в выездную церемонию вплела ( серебряная свадьба)


ой...всё... переплюнула... просто у меня не было еще юбилейных свадеб....
 мне она ваще нравится, крутяцко получилось... дерзко достаточно, и с хорошей долей здорового юмора.... :Blush2: 
написала нескромная я :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

дюймовка (20.02.2016), Львовна (20.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------

Julkamaus (20.08.2018)

----------


## Львовна

Приятно было получить такой отзыв :Smile3: 

[img]http://*********ru/8814243.png[/img]

----------

дюймовка (01.03.2016), Татьянка (29.02.2016)

----------


## katyakotkot

Я счастливица! У меня на новый сезон, будет новая встреча...Если кто-то был у девчат темке "рабирая антресоль"уже небольшое представление имеют об их стиле ведения. Встреча, получилась легкая, современная, легкая, прикольная.  :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (09.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*katyakotkot*, Катюш, ну... раз тебе полюбилась встреча,  тогда тебе до комплекта надо еще "Вы ваще крутые" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141416 И тогда у тебя будут синонимичные начало и финал свадьбы! :Blush2:

----------

katyakotkot (09.03.2016)

----------


## AVRORA

Спасибо за Крутую встречу, Д.Евочки!!! В субботу сделала. Свадьба на 60 человек. Такой кач с самого начала! Не ожидали, удивились, с удовольствием включились и сразу настроение, и сразу праздник! Жених с невестой хрюкали от удовольствия)

----------

Львовна (05.07.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*AVRORA*, Наташа, спасибо за отчетик!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Когда делаю это начало свадьбы- всегда кач, прямо со старта!!! :Aga:  :Victory:

----------


## Zажигалка

Приобрела такую встречу и не пожалела!  У нас тоже эта встреча стрельнула с самого начала! "Убила"( в хорошем смысле  этого слова) молодоженов напрочь! Они были так ошарашены! Неожиданно для них очень, необычно , ярко и драйвово!  И гости завелись! Спасибо вам, девочки, Леночка и Танюша! Обнимаю вас!

----------

Львовна (16.07.2016), Татьянка (17.07.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Ух, Ленусь, спасибооо!!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  Я в этом сезоне все свадьбы "крутыми" начинаю. Сама завожусь, гостей завожу и молодожены  в экстазе от такого драйва в самом начале праздника! :Ok:

----------

Татьянка (17.07.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Я в этом сезоне все свадьбы "крутыми" начинаю. Сама завожусь, гостей завожу и молодожены в экстазе от такого драйва в самом начале праздника!


 :Aga:  у меня вчера на каждый выход, и даже слово от молодых гости кричали им- "Вы крутые!!!!"....прикольная получилась "веревочка" :Grin:

----------

Львовна (17.07.2016)

----------


## Пермячка

> у меня вчера на каждый выход, и даже слово от молодых гости кричали им- "Вы крутые!!!!"....прикольная получилась "веревочка"


Если театр начинается с вешалки, то банкет... с торжественной встречи виновников торжества. А если свадьба начинается с нереально зажигательной встречи "Вы ваще крутые", то успех вашему празднику 100% обеспечен. Это яркая, супер современная, просто мего-крутая встреча!!!!! Девчата огромное спасибо - это хит свадебного сезона 2016!!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*Пермячка*, спасибо огромное!!! Я очень люблю эту встречу, и переживаю а в следующем сезоне что??? Я делаю и финал"Крутые". Так прикольно, когда в конце гости кричат- Татьяна, вы не реальная, крутая!!! А на одной свадьбе, схватили и начали подкидывать.  :Grin:

----------


## AVRORA

Хочу поделиться фотографиями "Крутой встречи". Эмоции гостей и молодоженов говорят сами за себя!

[IMG]http://*********ru/11230018.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/11256645.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/11237189.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/11217733.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/11208517.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ludmila_zub (05.09.2016), Львовна (05.09.2016), Татьянка (05.09.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*AVRORA*, Наташенька, спасибо за фоточки!!! Они бомбически крутишные!!! Я нынче все свадьбы "крутыми" начинаю и в выездные вплетаю этот момент. Гости пищааат, а я кайфую от того, что с самого старта начинается расколбас. Ну а в финале и и про меня кричат: " Она крутая!!!" Приятненько, однако)))) И,ох, входит ведь в привычку)))

----------


## Татьянка

> Хочу поделиться фотографиями "Крутой встречи". Эмоции гостей и молодоженов говорят сами за себя!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Вау, какие крутяцкие!!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за ФОТОотчет!!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## khariton8461

> Вау, какие крутяцкие!!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за ФОТОотчет!!!!!


Дорогие девочки!Вчера я провела свадьбу по крутяцки: и начало и финиш.  Сижу, печатаю и пытаюсь подобрать слова, чтоб выразить свои эмоции... и не получается. Могу сказать однозначно - я себя чувствовала королевой , которая правит балом! Я чувствовала всех гостей, мы были как одно целое! Встреча дала такой заряд эмоций!!! что я сама уже просто не могла дальше быть просто ведущей, а быть только "своей" ведущей!С самого начала, с первой  встречи мне доверяли! Давно я себя не чувствовала так свободно и легко!Это не первый материал, который я у вас приобретаю и на 100% уверена, что далеко не последний! Ваш юмор легкий, доступный, который ведущую делает своей для молодых и среди гостей!!! Спасибо вам огромное за ваш талант!

----------

Львовна (20.11.2016), Татьянка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*khariton8461*, Наташенька, как же приятно, что "Крутые" продолжают выстреливать круто :Yahoo: 



> Я чувствовала всех гостей, мы были как одно целое! Встреча дала такой заряд эмоций!!! что я сама уже просто не могла дальше быть просто ведущей, а быть только "своей" ведущей!С самого начала, с первой встречи мне доверяли! Давно я себя не чувствовала так свободно и легко!


Ура!!! Ведь так вот и мечталось, чтобы с помощью этой встречи, с первых секунд общения с гостями стать "своей в доску" и "влюбить в себя" молодых. И просто суперско, что получается именно так, как мы задумывали, когда писали "крутых"! Огромное спасибо за теплые слова и за обратную связь. Мы с Таней благодарны Вам, что Вы нам доверились и счастливы, что не разочаровали!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## катерина333

Я делаю этот блок как кричалку за столом! Прекрасные слова, прекрасная музыка) Гости с радостью кричат все, а молодые-то как довольны! Спасибо, девочки!

----------

Львовна (05.02.2017), Татьянка (05.02.2017)

----------


## Ураган

Провела встречу,просто улёт.Прошла так динамично,весело.Есть всё и лирика и драйв. Молодёжь кричали:"она суперская".....Теперь весь сезон, только так.Девочки я Вас люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (23.04.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, Ульянчик, ура-ура!!! Спасибо!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

Ураган (24.04.2017)

----------


## Олюня73

Девочки, большое Вам спасибо за эту встречу. Гости и молодые действительно после такой встречи доверяют тебе на 100%. Не ожидают они такого крутяка, и свадебная распальцовка моим тоже очень понравилась. Что называется все обалдели, в хорошем смысле этого слова.Творите и радуйте нас дальше.

----------

Львовна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Олюня73*, Олюня, спасибище огромаднейшее, что пользуешься нашим материалом!!! И за отзыв от души благодарим! Приятно-то каааак!!!! :Yahoo:  :Tender:

----------

